# Instruments you'd be happy to own



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, right now, I'm doing good to handle Imperial system… LOL
... maybe later… whenever…

Looks like good quality stuff… though…

Thank you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great looking: I new you British Blokes weren't any good at good old 1/8 and 1/4.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Joe,
Although I wanted Metric rules, I did remark that Mitutoyo has both Metric and Imperial measures, so it was not a push for metric.
If you go to this link, it will give you the Imperial versions, which are also super products.
http://www.amazon.com/Mitutoyo-182-214-Chrome-Tempered-Stainless/dp/B007P670DC/ref=sr_1_6?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1338108697&sr=1-6
(Mitutoyo Stainless Steel Rule, Length: 6", Graduations: (4R), (1/8, 1/16, 1/32, 1/64"), Thickness: 3/64", Width: 3/4", Finish: Black Chrome)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Karson. I am actually a British American, you know, just another one of those minority beings who has a hard time with misspelling words. Life is hard in the colonies, but as a minority group we are pushing to change the official language (or just one of them) to English.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx Rog/Rex. Appreciate the link. Looks like ez to read and way affordable.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Roger. You are absolutely right, the graduations either in Imperial or Metric are amazingly easy to read with the black background, older folks will really like them. Also, I can't stress the quality enugh, but anyone who is familiar with Mitutoyo tools will know that.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Roger we can buy these tape messure here it's all I use.


----------



## JohnnyB (Nov 10, 2011)

I have recently begun using metric measurement except where the plan I am working from is in inches. If you scale everything in millimeters, it is about 1000% easier than using inch fractions. I like the Shinwa dull chrome rules, and I use a Starrett metric-only tape. The Mitutoyo black rules look very good, and I will check them out. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

JohnnyB:
Yes the metric system of measurement is MUCH easier, don't quite know why a lot of people are afraid of it.
I have a Shimwa 6" which is very good, also a 6" Starrett. I do find this Mitutoyo exceedingly easier on the eyes to read. All three rules mentioned here are good tools. I have gone and ordered a Mitutoyo 12" x 1" wide Imperial rule and I plan to order an 18" x 1" rule.
I was crushed a few months ago when I ordered a Starrett tape measure as it turned out to be "Made in China". The Fastcap tapes (various) have proved to be better quality than most.

Mitutoyo is an excellent name in precision tools.


----------



## JohnnyB (Nov 10, 2011)

Roger -
Legibility is a big deal to me, too. I used to be able to easily read the 1/64 marks and even estimate between them to a few thousandths. Now I have trouble enough with 32nd's. The black chrome is what makes the Mitutoyo rules special. In fact, I ordered one after reading your review. Thanks again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

JohnnyB:
Growing older brings some unexpected annoyances, like as you mention, graduation clarity diminishes.
You will certainly find the black chrome background for the graduations like having your eyesight restored. 
I plan to replace my Shinwas and Starrets with Mitutoyos, simply because they are easier to read and the quality is still "up there".
The funny side of all this is that way back in the 60's we were determined never to get old and decrepit, so what happened?
Let me know how the Mitutoyo works out for you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*... yep…* a 1/64th line has to be about 1/64" for me to *easily SEE*... LOL


----------

